# Liquid electrical tape



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey all, I need a little liquid electrical tape to insulate and waterproof the microswitch contacts on my headlamp project.

It's a bit like plasti-dip but a little runnier and can be applied with a small brush.

I ordered a 4 oz bottle in early October via eBay, but it's not showing up. :madman: 

Anybody want to send me a small amount up here in Canada? I'll gladly buy a bit from you and pay the postage.

If mine finally arrives I'll be glad to send small bits to any of you too, btw.

Thanks


----------



## georges80 (Jan 5, 2010)

If married or have a g/friend - borrow some nail varnish/lacquer and put on a few coats - poor man's conformal coating....

In the US most hardware stores sell liquid tape. Also, marine supply stores sell it.

cheers,
george.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Can't seem to find it at Home Depot here, and no marine stores handy.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

sorry, I can't help (only have a spray can), why not try non-acetate silicone? It'll be waterproof plus relatively easy to remove as and when the liquid tape arrives.


----------



## georges80 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Can't seem to find it at Home Depot here, and no marine stores handy.


Well, like I wrote, use nail varnish - it'll work just fine and still be somewhat flexible and you can always strip it off with some acetone later. Just keep it away from plastic lens material etc.

cheers,
george.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

georges80 said:


> Well, like I wrote, use nail varnish - it'll work just fine and still be somewhat flexible and you can always strip it off with some acetone later. Just keep it away from plastic lens material etc.
> 
> cheers,
> george.


If I don't get some liquid electrical tape by next week I'll try the nail varnish idea.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Can't seem to find it at Home Depot here, and no marine stores handy.


I bought it at Home Depot here in the US. If not there maybe Radio Shack or auto parts store.


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

I notice you are in Ontario probably not far from here in Burlington because your favorite trail is the same as mine Albion hills, a company called Sayal Electronics has it in stock in a variety of forms spray and liquid bottle I saw it there the other day when I was purchasing some switches for a new build of my Pipe Lights.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Hmm, no luck at Radio Shack, Home Depot, 2 Home Hardware stores including one with lots of electronics, and Canadian Tire, even though the last 2 places have it in their online catalog. What a PITA.

I'll look up Sayal, or just use nail varnish and silicone.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you have a Lowes hardware store there? That's where I got mine.


----------



## dadandlad (Aug 31, 2009)

If my memory serves me right Scotch 3M make a liquid rubber for electrics,very messy like paint on snot but excellent sealer specified for a lot of offshore electrical applications 
Hope this helps


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, time's up- still nothing in the mail and none in stores I could find. 

I was able to borrow some black goth nail varnish from a friend's daughter, and it painted on very nicely with a dental microbrush. 2 coats, then attached the switch to the housing with silicone.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

*Thinning Liquid Electrical Tape?*

I eventually got some more Liquid Electrical Tape on eBay from a far superior vendor who actually sent the product. I used it on 4 battery packs so far, and a lot of connections.
I wrapped the battery packs in self-fusing silicone tape first, then painted a coat of LET over it.

Also great for the ends of heat shrink tubing, switch contacts etc.

One issue- it's getting thicker in the bottle, and is hard to use in small areas now. Anyone know what the awful-smelling solvent is?


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

Acetone?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Found this online:
"...Hexene, Xylene and Ethyl Benzene solvents".
When I last looked I didn't have any of that in my kitchen closet.

I can find acetone, alcohol, paint thinner...


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

Since Xylene is used as a paint thinner, you might go that way by mixing small amount of your liquid electrical tape and paint thinner to see if it works.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Xylene is available at my local Home Depot and Lowes. Toluene is very close chemically and available at paint stores that sell automotive paint. It costs about $20 per gallon for either one. It may be available in smaller quantities, I have always bought it in 1 or 5 gallon sizes.

Regular paint thinner is usually mineral spirit and is not the same as Xylene


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Laquer thinner from auto paint store. The cheap (fast) stuff is not as good as the expensive (slow) laquer thinner. I use it to thin my tube of Goop if it gets too thick. A gallon will last you a long time. It's also a good general degreaser.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Mar 14, 2008)

Princess Auto has it, unfortunately they don't ship


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

OldMTBfreak said:


> Laquer thinner from auto paint store. The cheap (fast) stuff is not as good as the expensive (slow) laquer thinner. I use it to thin my tube of Goop if it gets too thick. A gallon will last you a long time. It's also a good general degreaser.


Thanks, got 250 mls at Home Hardware. Looks like it has xylene and toluene, so it should work.


----------

